# Casanova



## Margaret

So I caught the last half of "Casanova" on TV the other day. The movie _really_ surprised me. I heard piece after piece of music and none of it was "movie" music. Everything I heard was genuine baroque music.

So I went over to IMDB and pulled up the soundtrack. It's a pretty impressive list. You know, you expect "Amadeus" to have a lot of genuine classical music, but I was surprised that "Casanova" which was pretty much a comedy with romance (or romance with comedy) took this route of using genuine period music.

If you like baroque music and don't insist on historic accuracy (Think Heath Ledger in "A Knight's Tale;" this is Heath Ledger doing the same for the legend of Casanova.) you might enjoy this movie. The selection of music is gorgeous.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Assagio No. 1 in G Minor (Andante)"
Composed by Johan Helmich Roman

"Concerto à 5, Op. 9 No. 10 in F for Violin, Strings & Continuo (2. Adagio)"
Composed by Tomaso Albinoni

"Concerto à 5, Op. 9 No. 4 in A for Violin, Strings & Continuo (2. Adagio)"
Composed by Tomaso Albinoni

"Concerto à 5, Op. 9 No. 2 in D minor for Oboe, Strings & Continuo (1. Allegro e non presto)"
Composed by Tomaso Albinoni

"Concerto à 5, Op. 9 No. 6 in G for 2 Oboes, Strings & Continuo (3. Allegro)"
Composed by Tomaso Albinoni

"Concerto à 5, Op. 9 No. 6 in G for 2 Oboes, Strings & Continuo (3. Allegro)"
Composed by Tomaso Albinoni

"Tambourins I/II"
from the Tragédie lyrique "Dardanus"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Overture"
from the Tragédie lyrique "Zoroastre"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Air Grave"
from the Tragédie lyrique "Zoroastre"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Menuetts 1 & 2"
from the Tragédie lyrique "Zoroastre"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Air Gai"
from the Opéra-ballet "Le Temple de la Gloire"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Overture"
from the Opéra-ballet "Le Temple de la Gloire"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Overture"
from the Opéra-ballet "Les Fêtes de Polymnie"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Overture"
from the Comédie-ballet "Platée"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Gavotte"
from the Opéra-Ballet "Les Indes Galantes"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Rigaudons en Rondeau"
from the Opéra-Ballet "Les Indes Galantes"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Overture"
from the Pastorale "Achante et Céphise ou La Sympathie"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Ballet Figure (1st Gavotte)"
from the Pastorale "Naïs"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Overture"
from the Pastorale "Naïs"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Overture"
from the Pastorale "Zaïs"
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau

"Cello Concerto No. 3 in D Minor (2. Amoroso)"
Composed by Leonardo Leo

"Concerto in C Major for Mandolin, Strings & Basso Continuo (1. Allegro)"
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi

"Concerto in D Major for Lute, 2 Violins & Basso Continuo: (3. Allegro)"
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi

"Sinfonia"
from the Opera "Farnace"
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi

"Violin Concerto il cimento dell'armonia e dell'invenzione, Op. 8, No. 11 in D Major (2. Largo)"
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi

"Concerto for 2 Violins, Cello and Strings L'estro armonico, Op. 3, No. 2 in G minor (1. Adagio e spiccato)"
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi

"Harpsichord Concerto in B Flat (2. Grave)"
Composed by Francesco Durante

"Concerto per Quartetto No. 8 La Pazzia (1. Allegro)"
Composed by Francesco Durante

"Harpsichord Concerto in B Flat (1. Allegro non troppo)"
Composed by Francesco Durante

"Concerto in C Major for Harpsichord and Strings (2. Larghetto, 3. Rondo)"
Composed by Giovanni Paisiello

"Overture"
from "La Madrilena"
Composed by Vicent Martín y Soler

"Casanova's Lament"
(Traditional)
Lyrics by Björn Ulvaeus
Performed by Tommy Körberg

"Sonata for Violin and Basso Continuo, Op. 5 No. 11 in E Major (5. Gavotta - Allegro"
Composed by Arcangelo Corelli

"Sonata for Violin and Basso Continuo, Op. 5 No. 7 in D Minor (3. Sarabanda - Largo"
Composed by Arcangelo Corelli

"Sonata for Violin and Basso Continuo, Op. 5 No. 7 in D Minor (3rd Movement - Sarabanda - Largo)"
Composed by Arcangelo Corelli

"Bourée" from "Plaisirs Champêtres"
Composed by Jean-Féry Rebel

"Tastar de Corde, Recercar Dietro"
Composed by Joan Ambrosio Dalza
Performed by Christopher Wilson and Shirley Rumsey
Courtesy of Naxos
By Arrangement with Source Q

"Rigaudon" from "Water Music, Suite No. 3 in G"
Composed by Georg Friedrich Händel

"Bourée" from "Music for the Royal Fireworks"
Composed by Georg Friedrich Händel

"Loure" from "Tafelmusik 1"
Composed by Georg Philipp Telemann

"Bella Gioiosa"
Written by Fabrizio Caroso


----------

